# Favorite Conch Fritter Recipe?



## CraigC (Jan 24, 2015)

I have settled on this conch fritter (my own) recipe after trying many that left me asking, "Where's the Conch"! This has a high conch to filler ratio.

Craig’s Conch Fritters
 
2 lbs conch, diced (I cut up in big chunks and use the food processor)
2 tubes Ritz crackers, crushed – I use about 1-1/2 tubes to start then add if necessary
¼ cup peeled, seeded, and diced tomatoes
¼ cup chopped parsley
½ cup chopped onion
½ tsp garlic paste (Lawry’s)
6 eggs, add 1 at a time
1 finely chopped pickled jalapeno (Old El Paso)
 
Mix together, form into 1-1/2"  balls, and deep fry until golden brown.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 24, 2015)

I love conch fritters and ate them regularly in Key West. We also got Bollito's at the same place on White street.
Your recipe sounds very different than the traditional conch fritter batter mix.
Do you get your conch frozen or fresh?
We are reliant on frozen here.  When I lived down there we could get it fresh at many stores.  I have been using my fathers recipe for conch fritters when I can find conch.
Like I said, I love them!  Thanks for a new recipe.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 24, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> I love conch fritters and ate them regularly in Key West. We also got Bollito's at the same place on White street.
> Your recipe sounds very different than the traditional conch fritter batter mix.
> Do you get your conch frozen or fresh?
> We are reliant on frozen here.  When I lived down there we could get it fresh at many stores.  I have been using my fathers recipe for conch fritters when I can find conch.
> Like I said, I love them!  Thanks for a new recipe.



Can't get fresh here either. The 10 year ban that was set back in '76, I believe, has never been lifted.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 25, 2015)

When you say 'favorite conch fritter recipe" does that mean you expect people to have more than one?


----------



## CraigC (Jan 25, 2015)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> When you say 'favorite conch fritter recipe" does that mean you expect people to have more than one?



No.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 25, 2015)

CraigC said:


> No.



The question mark on the title is confusing, as if you're asking people for their favorite conch fritter recipe, rather than giving your own.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 25, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> The question mark on the title is confusing, as if you're asking people for their favorite conch fritter recipe, rather than giving your own.



I would think most people would try several recipes for a dish, then settle on one they like best.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 25, 2015)

CraigC said:


> I would think most people would try several recipes for a dish, then settle on one they like best.



I'm just saying the title on the thread is confusing. What are you asking?


----------

